# In's Internet mit TDSL



## Riddler (26. März 2002)

moin leute.

ich will mit tdsl ins internet, aber jedesmal wenn ich mich einwählen will, stürzt der pc ab. an der netzwerkkarte kann's nicht liegen, hab 4 unterschiedliche ausprobiert.

klappt auch nicht, wenn ich nicht die t-online software benutze.

habt ihr ne idee?


----------



## Cypher (26. März 2002)

moin, 

versuch mal die Treiber auszutauschen

http://user.cs.tu-berlin.de/~normanb

die optimieren deine Verbindung dann auch gleich und du bist schneller im internet mit windows unterwegs. Eine Anleitung für dein Windows müsste auch dabei sein. 
Allerdings gehen die Treiber meines Wissens nicht mit Win95 und Win NT. Mit den anderen Windows versionen müssen sie gehn.

Die Treiber von der Telekom, also die orginalen sind sowieso ziemlich schlecht, die verlangsamen deine Verbindung genau wie das Einwahlprogramm von T-Offline 

Aber eigentlich dürfen die Treiber nicht´s mit dem Absturz deines PC zu tun haben. Hast du die Richtigen Treiber für deine Netzwerkkarte installiert?

Weiß jetzt auf die schnelle auch keine Lösung.


HTH


----------



## Riddler (27. März 2002)

die  treiber sind definitiv nicht falsch installiert (hab auch mehrere ausprobiert)

da das problem allerdings nach einer windoofs neuinstallation weiter aufrat vermute ich eher ein defekt an der hardware - fragt sich nur an welcher...


----------



## Cypher (27. März 2002)

moin,

Benutzt du die gleiche Windowsversion?
So ein Fehler kann vielleicht daran liegen, wenn du z.B. von win 98 SE auf win2k umsteigst. Win2k benötigt bei einigen Sachen spezielle Treiber. 

Aber ich würde noch nachschauen, ob jede Karte und jedes Kabel richtig steckt.


----------



## Riddler (28. März 2002)

*wenn's mal so einfach wär...*

also, das kann's definitiv nicht sein.

ich bin auch nicht mehr der laie, für den du mich zu halten scheinst (ist nicht böse gemeint). daher hab ich scon ein bisserl ahnung. und das war so ziemlich das erste was ich gemacht habe: kabelsitz innen und außen überprüfen. die leitung ist auch nicht im eimer, deswegen hatt ich schon ein telefonat mit der telebumm.

auch windows hab ich mehrmals neu installiert. auch verschiedene versionen (zuerst allerdings win98, das auch vorher drauf war).

hab sogar mit fdisk die partitionen gelöscht und völlig neu partitioniert (auch mehrmals).

deswegen ist tdsl für mich so langsam ein mysterium. :[ :--  :--


----------



## Cypher (28. März 2002)

moin,

Das hat meistens nichts mit Laie sein zu tun,...  Mir passieren auch irgendwie die seltsamsten Dinge mit meinem Apachen. Die dann nur kleine Details sind, ich aber nicht mehr darauf geachtet habe, weil ich dass doch eh schon alles 'angeblich'*g beherrsche.

Naja, jedenfalls kann ich dir da jetzt auch nicht so helfen. Die beste Möglichkeit um festzustellen, ob deine Hardware tatsächlich defekt ist. Immer zwei OS auf der Platte zu haben. Ich hatte auch mal ein DSL Problem unter Win2k, da habe ich anfangs auch gedacht, dass es möglicherweiße mit der Hardware zu tun hat, aber unter Linux lief alles einwandfrei. So wußte ich gleich mal, dass es nichts mit der Hardware zu tun hat. 

Vielleicht ist ja etwas mit den Steckplätzen nicht in Ordnung. Oder das ganze Motherboard ist schrott? Kackt dein PC eigentlich nur bei der Einwahl ist Internet ab, oder auch so?

Ich weiß das hat dir jetzt nicht weitergeholfen, aber ... irgendwas ist ja immer


----------



## Mandrake (29. März 2002)

probiers mal über ne DFÜ-verbindung, ich schau nochmal nach, und geb dann auf bedarf eine detaillierte beschreibung ab.


----------

